
Sons of Rich Black Families Fare No Better Than Sons of Working-Class Whites - coloneltcb
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/03/19/upshot/race-class-white-and-black-men.html
======
danso
One of the authors of that NYT piece has been tweeting some highlights,
including:

> _The sons of black families from the top 1 percent had about the same chance
> of being incarcerated on a given day as the sons of white families earning
> $36,000._

[https://twitter.com/KevinQ/status/975711184597979136](https://twitter.com/KevinQ/status/975711184597979136)

------
dankohn1
That opening visualization is the most compelling I've seen this year.

